# Email security



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All 

How much do you value the use of your computer.
How much would you pay to have it repaired.
Would you like to have trouble free computing. 
I am sure the answer would be yes.

Then why time and time again do Forum uses post their EMAIL address for every criminal to find.

Here is one of my genuine email address's 

nwpll AT yahoo dot com 

It's easy to work out what it is. If you would like to practise then feel free to send an email to me.

Safe sex avoids the danger of Aids etc
Safe computing avoids spam, Virus etc

Peter the 666 man


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Peter666 just got some info about your advice in wood houses. It looks like that Engineering Europe, it is not so credible like that, and I have checked with Spain, Portugal and the UK. Are they friends of yours? 
John999


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply to John999*

Hi John999

This post was about Email security. 

I post information in good faith and that it can be help. 

If you know me from another place you would have seen the amount of questions i have posted on the Forum i use daily and the Forum i was banned from. The Trade association to me gives very valuable information. Another website i found the Timber Engineering Europe site i was impressed by how the various parts of a Timber Frame house are made. If you look at the site you will find as i did explanations of Gluelam beams etc, something i had not been aware of.

If you know me from a previous Forum you will know how i have explored every aspect of Timber Frame houses. On two Forums i have posted in excess of 1000 posts. It is my intention when i build to get it right first time. I also listed about Wooden house made in the Algarve. 

I have no association to any company i may have listed to use for examples. I have two years research into this subject and the information seemed to give a guide from all sides with regard to the original post about wooden houses.

Peter the 666 man


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"Timber frame! yum yum, munch munch, gobble gobble, tee hee.


"Darn those termites! 


The Termiteateor.

:tongue1:


----------

